# Slant Unboxing



## Metropolicity (Aug 22, 2013)

Yet another Slant in the wild!

I have had the V.1 Slant for over a year now, like Flicks, and part of a secret trade. Very happy to have combined it's powers with it's brother...the 1.2


----------



## brucered (Dec 30, 2015)

Great video.

After watching your unboxing, I'm very tempted. I have have to nag you to come have a look and maybe shoot it when the weather warms up here.


----------



## Tremoside (Jul 17, 2013)

Thank you Eric! It's nice to see your growing collection . It's a wonderful thing to hear the thoughts of a fellow designer. Have a nice day my friend  take care.


----------



## Poiema (Jul 21, 2014)

Excellent unboxing, Metro*!* And I was wondering what had happened to your *MGG Ivy Leaguer*.

Unbelievable that Tremo considers the *v1.0* prototype to be an "unrefined" version. I was just telling
Flicksie that it's *gorgeous with those green attachments*.

The prototype kinda looks like quality cast iron. It's just amazing to me that Tremo was
able to obtain that awesome finish on cast aluminum. Still drooling every time I see one of these.

*Hi Tremo!* I want my Slant in dual colour fork tips. One *green* and one *purple*.























I am also curious what the *Serial Numbers* mean







Been meaning to ask, but keep forgetting.


----------



## Can-Opener (May 11, 2013)

Nicely done Eric  Yes it feels so good in the hand  Just an amazing project from start to finish. The nuts are for the lanyard and you only use one at a time. locks the lanyard in place.  Baffled me also


----------



## JohnKrakatoa (Nov 28, 2013)

I also thought the nut is meant as christening ammo when I opened mine!  I on the other hand didn't realise they are aluminium


----------



## alfshooter (May 11, 2011)

:thumbsup:


----------



## ShootnCoastie (Jan 26, 2015)

Aw man... Second review of the Slant that I've watched. (I viewed Randy's earlier in the week) and now I've got this itch.

I saw a picture where Tremo had the Slant lined up against a Torque. For Metro and Can-Opener, how would you say the pinch of the Slant is compared to the Torque? The same, smaller, wider?


----------



## Metropolicity (Aug 22, 2013)

ShootnCoastie said:


> Aw man... Second review of the Slant that I've watched. (I viewed Randy's earlier in the week) and now I've got this itch.
> 
> I saw a picture where Tremo had the Slant lined up against a Torque. For Metro and Can-Opener, how would you say the pinch of the Slant is compared to the Torque? The same, smaller, wider?


I don't have a torque and my hands are not big enough to pinch it. This is purely a brace sling for me.


----------



## Chuck Daehler (Mar 17, 2015)

Really a thrilling unboxing of a super neat design...thanks also for showing your other ones from Tremo. The great thing about the laser cut box is that it's a dandy storage and travel case as well as being very protective in shipment. I don't see where anyone could add much to this one other than the usual mod of paracord wrap. That big pocket clip has always struck my fancy.


----------



## Can-Opener (May 11, 2013)

ShootnCoastie said:


> Aw man... Second review of the Slant that I've watched. (I viewed Randy's earlier in the week) and now I've got this itch.
> 
> I saw a picture where Tremo had the Slant lined up against a Torque. For Metro and Can-Opener, how would you say the pinch of the Slant is compared to the Torque? The same, smaller, wider?


 The same  It is a large pinch grip


----------



## Tremoside (Jul 17, 2013)

Poiema said:


> Excellent unboxing, Metro*!* And I was wondering what had happened to your *MGG Ivy Leaguer*.
> 
> Unbelievable that Tremo considers the *v1.0* prototype to be an "unrefined" version. I was just telling
> Flicksie that it's *gorgeous with those green attachments*.
> ...


 Thanks for the kindness Poiema. *Yes, MGG Ivy Leaguer is with me*! I take care of her. She acts like one of the welcome / hostess slingshots. When someone comes to me or I show a couple slingshot to interested folks around she is one of the hostesses all the time 

Experimenting with finishes is a never ending story for me. New ways always in progress.

Serial numbers are not exactly serials. These are much more like PIN codes. The first in the sequence was an important date birthday of my wife, punching the first Slant-v1.2 and one related to my father. Happened on the same day. It was more meaningful to me and thankful to my wife and my father. So instead of using counting numbers I was going with the date and risen numbers incrementally. Sometimes I need the luxury of sentimentalism.

Thanks for the great notes and questions, you're amazing! :wave:


----------



## ShootnCoastie (Jan 26, 2015)

Can-Opener said:


> ShootnCoastie said:
> 
> 
> > Aw man... Second review of the Slant that I've watched. (I viewed Randy's earlier in the week) and now I've got this itch.
> ...


Thanks, I'm trying to gauge what it would feel like. I've got a Torque and the Slant seems similar in the fork area.


----------

